
Open CASCADE Technology 7.4.0 Screenshot Named in Russian Transliteration [img] - app4soft
https://www.opencascade.com/sites/default/files/kartinki_dlya_reliza-02_0.png
======
app4soft
On Open CASCADE Technology 7.4.0 release page[0] placed screenshot file[1] has
name in Russian Transliteration:

rus. ` _картинки_для_релиза-02_0.png_ ` -> ` _kartinki_dlya_reliza-02_0.png_ `

[0] [https://www.opencascade.com/content/open-cascade-
technology-...](https://www.opencascade.com/content/open-cascade-
technology-740-available-download)

[1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20191003021516/https://www.openca...](http://web.archive.org/web/20191003021516/https://www.opencascade.com/sites/default/files/kartinki_dlya_reliza-02_0.png)

------
iuherkltjy
So what?

